# will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6?



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

i have a guy that wants to sell me some new ssr comps in 17x8.0 5x100 et35, will they fit a corrado vr6 without any issues?
TIA


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (20psirabbit)*

Yes, the wheels will fit but you may need to run spacers denending on your suspension setup and tire size.
BTW, how much is he selling them to you for? I've always wanted a set.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? ('89gli)*

$1400 w/ new dunlop sp9000s mounted and balanced, never installed, including hubcentric rings, and lugs. that's also including shipping. they're brand new wheels. look on ebay, search ssr, and find the auction for the ssr's for the bmw, then email those guys. they're super cool. quick replies and the price seems crazy. he later told me he can get 17x7.5 which is what's recommended for corrado.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (20psirabbit)*

Wow, that is a good deal. All brand new?







Let me know when you get them ordered and how the transaction went. I'd definitely be down for a set when I get the money. 
17x7.5 probably is a better size for the Corrado but according to [email protected] the 17x8s clear Stoptech and other Big brake kits without the need for spacers. That's enough reason for me to go 17x8.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? ('89gli)*

if i get 17x8s what offset would i want to run? and do you know if the wider wheel will give any rubbing issues or anything else? i want to get the big red brake kit, so the clearance for the brakes is important. plus a little more contact patch on the ground never hurt anyone.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (20psirabbit)*

According to [email protected] you'll want 17x8s ET35mm to clear Stoptechs w/o spacers on the MKIII chassis which pretty much is the same as the Corrado VR6.
Rubbing will depend on your tire width and suspension. I would think you could get away with a 225 if you rolled your fenders. It may also require a small size spacer to clear your suspension, but I don't know. If you want to play it safe I would just run 205s. This is all trial and error so be prepared to run into problems.


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? ('89gli)*

you should really do a search....
check this out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1301953


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (FSTRADO)*

225's could be run on stock suspension, but on a lowered car you will definately need to roll the fenders and if you have coilovers you will need spacers in the back and would need to roll those fenders out that much more- probably not a good idea. I would stick with 205's max so you won't have to deal with any of this.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (FSTRADO)*

Wow, those look nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any reason why you chose the 17x8 rather than 17x7.5? So I take it you have minimal space between the tire and the suspension but how about the tire and the fender? How much further could you push the tire out before it rubs?


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? ('89gli)*

The only reason I did 8's was to clear the stoptechbrakes that I have on the way. Other then that there was no reason. Well I actually just rolled my fenders last night, not really out of necessity, but rather piece of mind- and if I decide to slam my car way low with my coilovers. I wouldn't space out those wheels any more or you will definately need to roll your fenders, which really isn't that big of a deal. Why would you want to space them out more?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (FSTRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSTRADO* »_Why would you want to space them out more?

I want to run SSRs with 225 "R" compound for track events. It's not that I want to space the wheels out further it's just that I want to run a wider tire and wanted to know how much more room you have between the fender and outer part of the tire.
Please take some pics when you install the Stoptechs. I'd be interested, and I'm sure others would also, to see how much clearance you have both brake and wheel wise.


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? ('89gli)*

If you go 225's u will definately be rolling your fenders quite aggressively, but can probably be done and if you are running coilovers you will need 5 mm spacers to clear in the back.
Here's a picture of Spinecho's car. He has the wheels and the brakes. Sorry though it is not a close-up


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: will ssr comps 17x8.0 5x100 et35 fit a corrado vr6? (FSTRADO)*

mmmm- i lust after that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

